# donne a rischio.



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

La moglie infelice rischia l'infarto


dal Corriere.it del 5 marzo 2009



Le donne con un matrimonio tormentato hanno maggiori probabilità di avere un attacco di cuore

«Avere il cuore spezzato» è un modo di dire che di solito si associa a una storia d’amore finita e che in realtà non presuppone conseguenze fisiche, ma secondo lo studio pubblicato dall’Indipendent potrebbe essere molto più che una metafora. Sembra infatti che le liti tra moglie e marito abbiano effetti molto seri sulla salute cardiaca, soprattutto quella delle donne.

PER STARE IN FORMA NIENTE PIÙ LITI - Quindi le signore che tengono alla propria salute, tra le attività per tenersi in forma dovranno aggiungere il mantenimento della pace familiare, prendendosela meno se lui ha di nuovo sbagliato a comprare il detersivo per la lavatrice o evitando per lo meno le discussioni più accese. I risultati di uno studio condotto dall’Università dello Utah, infatti, indicano che un matrimonio costellato da liti e continui battibecchi, è all’incirca l’equivalente di una vita sedentaria e porta agli stessi rischi di sviluppare malattie cardiovascolari, che sono ancora al primo posto tra le cause di decesso in entrambe i sessi. Trecento coppie di mezza età, sposate da almeno venti anni, sono state intervistate dai ricercatori in merito al loro matrimonio, alle abitudini condivise col partner e al loro stato emotivo. «Quello che abbiamo scoperto è che gli aspetti negativi del matrimonio, come liti frequenti e disaccordi, sono strettamente associati all’aumento dell’incidenza della sindrome metabolica nelle donne, non negli uomini».

TROPPO SENSIBILI - La sindrome metabolica comprende una serie di sintomi alquanto preoccupanti: si va dal sovrappeso, all’alto livello di colesterolo e zuccheri nel sangue, tutti fattori che incrementano notevolmente la probabilità di malattie cardiache, infarti e diabete. Ma dal sondaggio è emerso che conflitti e disaccordi con la dolce metà causano anche depressione nel gentil sesso. L’aumento dell’incidenza della sindrome solo nelle donne viene spiegato così dai ricercatori: «Sappiamo da studi precedenti che le donne sono più sensibili e preoccupate dai problemi di coppia rispetto agli uomini. Il risultato di questa ricerca suggerisce che questi problemi potrebbero mettere a rischio la loro salute» specifica la ricercatrice Nancy Henry, che ha preso parte allo studio. Secondo la scienziata le madri e le mogli tendono a prendersi troppo carico dei problemi familiari e, alla lunga, a rimetterci. I dissapori portano alla depressione e questa conduce alla sindrome metabolica. Per una volta, la scienza è d’accordo, le donne dovrebbero imparare dai loro compagni a somatizzare meno i problemi: ne va della loro salute.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

le solite sfigate cz.

nemmeno godono della r eversibità.


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2009)

Tu ci scherzi...ma è uno dei motivi per cui ho chiesto la separazione. La vista del mio ex marito mi creava problemi di ipertensione. E non scherzo...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2009)

insomma se non ci accoppano a sberloni si trova comunque una maniera alternativa.
ben fortunate noi donne


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi...ma è uno dei motivi per cui ho chiesto la separazione. La vista del mio ex marito mi creava problemi di ipertensione. E non scherzo...


Penso di avere un problema mooolto simile


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma se non ci accoppano a sberloni si trova comunque una maniera alternativa.
> ben fortunate noi donne



ma c'è una giustizia divina..quasi sempre crepano prima loro


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma c'è una giustizia divina..quasi sempre crepano prima loro


 ma sai che una volta era così...ora mica tanto?
sarà la pillola, sarà l'aria...sarà l'acqua


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che una volta era così...ora mica tanto?
> sarà la pillola, sarà l'aria...sarà l'acqua



ma dai??si vedono in giro più vedove che vedovi


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai??si vedono in giro più vedove che vedovi



Miii mi prende male


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2009)

angel rassegnati, non viviamo di più ma peggio


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Miii mi prende male


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> angel rassegnati, non viviamo di più ma peggio



Cazzo che chiulo


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2009)

Quando dicevo che ho un problema simile mica scherzavo, poi si parla di vedove e me viene male. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io prendo la pastiglia per la pressione alta il cardiologo mi ha detto che è assurdo, con l'età e il fisico che mi ritrovo, in teoria dovrei cambiar vita...in teoria...mica semplice


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

Mi sa che faccio bene a restare single.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Quando dicevo che ho un problema simile mica scherzavo, poi si parla di vedove e me viene male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prova a fregartene di tua moglie.

Concentrarsi sul problema non fa vedere la soluzione


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2009)

*che studio illuminante...*

... meno male che esistono questi geniali ricercatori! Ed io che pensavo che stare con le palle girate tutta la giornata facesse bene al cuore...


----------



## Old Angel (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che faccio bene a restare single.


Sicuramente


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... meno male che esistono questi geniali ricercatori! Ed io che pensavo che stare con le palle girate tutta la giornata facesse bene al cuore...


Io spero che questi ricercatori li paghino poco


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io spero che questi ricercatori li paghino poco


 Come quelli che dicono che d'estate bisogna bere molto, non esporsi al sole alle due, e coprirsi con indumenti leggeri...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come quelli che dicono che d'estate bisogna bere molto, non esporsi al sole alle due, e coprirsi con indumenti leggeri...


e di non fare il pane in casa col forno a legna


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come quelli che dicono che d'estate bisogna bere molto, non esporsi al sole alle due, e coprirsi con indumenti leggeri...


miii come li odio.
e cercare di non uscire nelle ore calde.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come quelli che dicono che d'estate bisogna bere molto, *non esporsi al sole alle due*, e coprirsi con indumenti leggeri...


Ridi e scherza ma a gente minchiona del nord (europa) va detto


----------



## lale75 (7 Maggio 2009)

Io ultimamente ho un costante peso al petto, un senso di oppressione....e la mia è una famiglia di cardiopatici quindi sarei già un soggetto a rischio...se non mi sentite più picchiatelo voi per me


----------



## lale75 (7 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii come li odio.
> e cercare di non uscire nelle ore calde.


 

Mio marito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io sto al mare sotto al sole a picco e a lui che è al lavoro devo dire che sono all'ombra altrimenti mi rompe i maroni tutto il santo giorno...e il bagnetto solo dopo tre ore che ho mangiato...miiii che palle, manco mia madre faceva così


----------



## brugola (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ultimamente ho un costante peso al petto, un senso di oppressione....e la mia è una famiglia di cardiopatici quindi sarei già un soggetto a rischio...se non mi sentite più picchiatelo voi per me


ale non farci spaventare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cazzo tieniti sotto controllo, sopratutto in questo periodo


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ridi e scherza ma a gente minchiona del nord (europa) va detto


 
vero! una volta ero a Creta ed ho visto una signora del nord (forse inglese) che prendeva il sole in topless....era tra il bordeaux ed il violetto!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ultimamente ho un costante peso al petto, un senso di oppressione....e la mia è una famiglia di cardiopatici quindi sarei già un soggetto a rischio...se non mi sentite più picchiatelo voi per me


 tranquilla non muori. Io da un po' sento tipo il cuore che manca un battito, scende verso lo stomaco e poi ritorna in sede e sono ancora viva.


----------



## Old reale (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ridi e scherza ma a gente minchiona del nord (europa) va detto


 vedo che hai imparato ad amare coloro con cui convivi....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vedo che hai imparato ad amare coloro con cui convivi....



Vabe' non vedono mai il sole... sanno sega! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque Svedesi e Norvegesi sono i peggiori, si espongono con l'olio salare zero protezione alle ore piu' violente.

A noi sembra buon senso, cose che manco van dette... invece


----------



## Old reale (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' non vedono mai il sole... sanno sega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








c'è un nordeuropeo degno della tua stima?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'è un nordeuropeo degno della tua stima?


Uhmmm no... a pensarci bene proprio no. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non e' vero, per alcune cose fanno 20 a 0 agli italiani


----------



## Old reale (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm no... a pensarci bene proprio no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo?
so' curioso...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tipo?
> so' curioso...


Sono organizzati... non sono pettegoli... queste due cose bastano per romperci il culo.


----------



## Old reale (7 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono organizzati... non sono pettegoli... queste due cose bastano per romperci il culo.


 pettegoli noi?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> pettegoli noi?



No hai ragione, quando mai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ultimamente ho un costante peso al petto, un senso di oppressione....e la mia è una famiglia di cardiopatici quindi sarei già un soggetto a rischio...se non mi sentite più picchiatelo voi per me


non dirlo neanche per scherzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e per tutta sicurezza dacci l'indirizzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzi a parte lale, vattene da casa, non è assolutamente ammissibile che ti spenga così


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Se il marito o la moglie vi rovinala salute, mandatelo a cagare...
Fatelo per i vostri figli. Che se ne fanno di un genitore morto?
Buona giornata e buona salute a tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il marito o la moglie vi rovinala salute, mandatelo a cagare...
> Fatelo per i vostri figli. Che se ne fanno di un genitore morto?
> Buona giornata e buona salute a tutti.



piuttosto fate morire voi il coniuge che vi rovina la salute..


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> piuttosto fate morire voi il coniuge che vi rovina la salute..



Minchia troppo impegnativo.

Giuro mollerei dopo due giorni.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*Iris.*



Iris ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi...ma è uno dei motivi per cui ho chiesto la separazione. La vista del mio ex marito mi creava problemi di ipertensione. E non scherzo...




buon di'  a tutti.

 e poi sei stata meglio?

comunque ti credo, eccome se ti credo.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon di' a tutti.
> 
> e poi sei stata meglio?
> 
> comunque ti credo, eccome se ti credo.


molto meglio.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*a tutte*



Brugola ha detto:


> angel rassegnati, non viviamo di più ma peggio


















Guardate pimpe care cosa vi posto per il nostro e il loro benessere, valà onoriamo la nostra generosità...

non è pubblicizzato perchè costa quasi nulla.

e magari qualcuna di voi lo assume già....

http://www.biocosmo.net/come-risparmiare/68-il-cloruro-di-magnesio.html

una signora a mia madre le ha fatto " una capa tanto "... e la stessa sua farmacista amica.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che faccio bene a restare single.



ti sa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma ...è cosi..ma chi lo fa fare a incollarti tra lo spazio di casa qualcuno.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Io ultimamente ho un costante peso al petto, un senso di oppressione....e la mia è una famiglia di cardiopatici quindi sarei già un soggetto a rischio...se non mi sentite più picchiatelo voi per me




Ansia..anche a me tutto è cominciato  con sto sintomo.

ma al doctor lohai detto lale?

stai attenta, non è na cazzata. mandarli cagare e pensare a se stessi..prima di tutto...scassata tu non servi nè a te stessa e nemmeno a gli altri


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il marito o la moglie vi rovinala salute, mandatelo a cagare...
> Fatelo per i vostri figli. Che se ne fanno di un genitore morto?
> Buona giornata e buona salute a tutti.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

*Ma chi vi ammazza a voi?*

All'FBI diversi candidati, avevano già superato diverse difficili prove attitudinali per questo lavoro.
Per la prova finale, un agente dell'FBI portò uno degli uomini candidati al posto davanti ad una grande porta
di metallo e gli mise una pistola in mano.
"​​Dobbiamo essere sicuri che tu esegua le nostre istruzioni in qualunque circostanza. All'interno della stanza
troverai tua moglie seduta su una sedia. Uccidila!"
L'uomo disse: "Non starai mica parlando seriamente, io non potrei mai sparare a mia moglie."​
L'agente :​​"Allora tu non sei l'uomo giusto per questo lavoro. Prenditi tua moglie e vattene a casa."​
Al secondo uomo candidato dettero le stesse istruzioni. L'uomo prese la pistola ed entrò nella stanza. Tutto
restò calmo per circa 5 minuti. L'uomo uscì dalla stanza in lacrime.​​"Ci ho provato, ma non posso uccidere
mia moglie."​
L'agente:​​"Tu non hai le qualità che cerchiamo.Prenditi tua moglie e vattene a casa."​
Per finire, toccò alla candidata donna. Le diedero le stesse istruzioni, cioè di uccidere suo marito. Lei prese
la pistola ed entrò nella stanza.
Si udirono diversi colpi provenire dalla stanza, uno dopo l'altro. Si sentirono urla, rumore di mobili rotti, si
sentì battere sulle pareti.
Dopo alcuni minuti, tutto fu calmo.
La porta si aprì lentamente e si vide la donna apparire sulla soglia.
Si asciugò il sudore dalla fronte madida e disse:
"​​Questa pistola è caricata a salve, ho dovuto ucciderlo a sediate in faccia!"​
MORALE: Le donne sono pericolose. Non fatele innervosire!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che una volta era così...ora mica tanto?
> sarà la pillola, sarà l'aria...sarà l'acqua


Le tabelle di mortalità prevedono tuttora un divario di cinque anni fra le donne e gli uomini...a favore delle donne.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

*Fedifrago*

Ci si difende.
Si chiama legittima difesa.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le tabelle di mortalità prevedono tuttora un divario di cinque anni fra le donne e gli uomini...a favore delle donne.


I soliti fannulloni...vi stancate prima.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le tabelle di mortalità prevedono tuttora un divario di cinque anni fra le donne e gli uomini...a favore delle donne.


però  voi morite contenti


----------



## Old Angel (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci si difende.
> Si chiama legittima difesa.


..starda


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però voi morite contenti


A volte ....si!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> All'FBI diversi candidati, avevano già superato diverse difficili prove attitudinali per questo lavoro.
> Per la prova finale, un agente dell'FBI portò uno degli uomini candidati al posto davanti ad una grande porta
> di metallo e gli mise una pistola in mano.
> "​​Dobbiamo essere sicuri che tu esegua le nostre istruzioni in qualunque circostanza. All'interno della stanza
> ...


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però voi morite contenti


 Appunto, avete chi vi assiste fino all'ultimo. farei volentieri a cambio. Gli ultimi 5 anni tra i 95 e i 100, mi interessano relativamente.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> I soliti fannulloni...vi stancate prima.


Veramente è colpa della consunzione....vuoi mettere quel che bruciamo noi rispetto a voi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (poi...hai mai visto uno che in quei momenti potesse volendo farsi le unghie?:condom


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte ....si!


E tocca pure rivestire il cadavere, dare la mancetta alla guardia medica...raccontare 4 puttanate ai parenti.
E basta con sto Cialis...


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente è colpa della consunzione....vuoi mettere quel che bruciamo noi rispetto a voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringrazia Dio di non avermi incontrato.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Ci sono situazioni in cui mollare il partner e' finanziaramente controproducente.

In quei casi bisogna lavorare per acquisire un certo distacco.

Chi ci riesce ha fatto 13!

Lo so son cinica, ma anche una vita di stenti non e' molto salutare.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente è colpa della consunzione....vuoi mettere quel che bruciamo noi rispetto a voi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se una pensa a rifarsi le unghie, povera donna, la colpa è di chi non si dà da fare abbastanza.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ringrazia Dio di non avermi incontrato.


Stai dicendo che con te potrei portarmi dietro la limetta per le unghie?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E tocca pure rivestire il cadavere, dare la mancetta alla guardia medica...raccontare 4 puttanate ai parenti.
> E basta con sto Cialis...

















mi fai morire....


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui mollare il partner e' finanziaramente controproducente.
> 
> In quei casi bisogna lavorare per acquisire un certo distacco.
> 
> ...


Ci sono momenti in cui è controproducente. Ma poi arriva il momento giusto. E comunque , lo dico sempre, cautelatevi donne, andate a lavorare, sempre.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che con te potrei portarmi dietro la limetta per le unghie?


 Diciamo che vado dalla manicure. Le mie mani sono proverbiali.
Al limite porta un prosecco. Ci si beve sopra.
Meglio, se non ti senti in vena, prenota un buon ristorante. Sono una che capisce...


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi fai morire....


Io non faccio crepare nessuno. Non mi avventuro in certe pratiche se prima non sono sicura che non abbia problemi cardiocircolatori.
La mia collega ci è rimasta sotto. ve l'ho raccontato no?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non faccio crepare nessuno. Non mi avventuro in certe pratiche se prima non sono sicura che non abbia problemi cardiocircolatori.
> La mia collega ci è rimasta sotto. ve l'ho raccontato no?


No, racconta.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non faccio crepare nessuno. Non mi avventuro in certe pratiche se prima non sono sicura che non abbia problemi cardiocircolatori.
> * La mia collega ci è rimasta sotto*. ve l'ho raccontato no?


nel senso che le è crepato sopra???


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel senso che le è crepato sopra???


ahhhhhhhhhh..si....


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel senso che le è crepato sopra???


 Si. Ed era l'amante. ilmarito era fuori per lavoro..va lo ho raccontato...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ed era l'amante. ilmarito era fuori per lavoro..va lo ho raccontato...


madonna....era il mio terrore col vecchiaccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai racconta, io non l'ho mai letto


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna....era il mio terrore col vecchiaccio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora, lui non era vecchio. Era un fico da paura sui 43 anni...sposato e con figli (e molto aitante...in ufficio se le era fatte tutte, o quasi) Lei pure, una bella donna di qualche anno più giovane, sposata e con figlia pure lei.
Ebbero una storia una quindicina di anni fa, complici le assenze del marito di lui per lavoro. Sano come un pesce una sera muore, sul colpo.
Un casino. Lei non sa chi chiamare...e chiama il capo del personale che con un pò di conoscenze e bustarelle mette a posto tutto.
Il marito di lei viene a sapere e la lascia. La Dark Lady (lo era anche fisicamente) superato il trauma, ha continuato beata a trombazzare.
Ora a 52 anni circa, sempre una bella donna,ha trovato pace ed è felicemente accompagnata ad un altro collega (che per lei ha lasciato moglie e figli).


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora, lui non era vecchio. Era un fico da paura sui 43 anni...sposato e con figli (e molto aitante...in ufficio se le era fatte tutte, o quasi) Lei pure, una bella donna di qualche anno più giovane, sposata e con figlia pure lei.
> Ebbero una storia una quindicina di anni fa, complici le assenze del marito di lui per lavoro. Sano come un pesce una sera muore, sul colpo.
> Un casino. Lei non sa chi chiamare...e chiama il capo del personale che con un pò di conoscenze e bustarelle mette a posto tutto.
> Il marito di lei viene a sapere e la lascia. La Dark Lady (lo era anche fisicamente) superato il trauma, ha continuato beata a trombazzare.
> Ora a 52 anni circa, sempre una bella donna,ha trovato pace ed è felicemente accompagnata ad un altro collega (che per lei ha lasciato moglie e figli).


che storia...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Diciamo che vado dalla manicure. Le mie mani sono proverbiali.
> Al limite porta un prosecco. Ci si beve sopra.
> Meglio, se non ti senti in vena, prenota un buon ristorante. Sono una che capisce...


L'essere in vena dipende da te....mica da me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhhh....analisi di due mesi fa...tutto ok! Mi sa che resti assetata e digiuna....


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che storia...


Non è mica l'unica.
Una collega sulla cinquantina, la conosco poco questa, manca per un pò. Una vedovanza improvvisa.
Quando torna, tutti a dirle: Ho saputo, mi dispiace. E lei: A me per niente. Gelo. Il marito aveva una relazione clandestina da decenni, con una seconda casa, seconda moglie, e figlia. Manteneva due famiglie.
La moglie legittima, lo è venuto a sapere solo quando l?amante decennale l'ha chiamata per far spostare il cadavere che era morto appunto sul "secondo" talamo extraconiugale.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Glielo dico sempre a Marco: fatti un controllino. sul serio. A parte gli scherzi. Ha superato i quaranta, e non bisogna trascurarsi...mica solo per questioni sessuali!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è mica l'unica.
> Una collega sulla cinquantina, la conosco poco questa, manca per un pò. Una vedovanza improvvisa.
> Quando torna, tutti a dirle: Ho saputo, mi dispiace. E lei: A me per niente. Gelo. Il marito aveva una relazione clandestina da decenni, con una seconda casa, seconda moglie, e figlia. Manteneva due famiglie.
> La moglie legittima, lo è venuto a sapere solo quando l?amante decennale l'ha chiamata per far spostare il cadavere che era morto appunto sul "secondo" talamo extraconiugale.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora, lui non era vecchio. Era un fico da paura sui 43 anni...sposato e con figli (e molto aitante...in ufficio se le era fatte tutte, o quasi) Lei pure, una bella donna di qualche anno più giovane, sposata e con figlia pure lei.
> Ebbero una storia una quindicina di anni fa, *complici le assenze del marito di lui per lavoro.* Sano come un pesce una sera muore, sul colpo.
> Un casino. Lei non sa chi chiamare...e chiama il capo del personale che con un pò di conoscenze e bustarelle mette a posto tutto.
> Il marito di lei viene a sapere e la lascia. La Dark Lady (lo era anche fisicamente) superato il trauma, ha continuato beata a trombazzare.
> Ora a 52 anni circa, sempre una bella donna,ha trovato pace ed è felicemente accompagnata ad un altro collega (che per lei ha lasciato moglie e figli).























cmq che storie...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

bhè, schiattare mentre si tromba.. io ci farei la firmetta


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, schiattare mentre si tromba.. io ci farei la firmetta


è chi sta(va) trombando con te che nn è molto contento...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è chi sta(va) trombando con te che nn è molto contento...



chemmenefregaamme? tanto son schiattata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ovviamente post orgasmo se no non vale


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Allora, lui non era vecchio. Era un fico da paura sui 43 anni...sposato e con figli (e molto aitante...in ufficio se le era fatte tutte, o quasi) Lei pure, una bella donna di qualche anno più giovane, sposata e con figlia pure lei.
> Ebbero una storia una quindicina di anni fa, complici le assenze del marito di lui per lavoro. Sano come un pesce una sera muore, sul colpo.
> Un casino. Lei non sa chi chiamare...e chiama il capo del personale che con un pò di conoscenze e bustarelle mette a posto tutto.
> Il marito di lei viene a sapere e la lascia. La Dark Lady (lo era anche fisicamente) superato il trauma, ha continuato beata a trombazzare.
> Ora a 52 anni circa, sempre una bella donna,ha trovato pace ed è felicemente accompagnata ad un altro collega (che per lei ha lasciato moglie e figli).


Noi puoi invitarla quassu' a fare la spiega? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che mantide...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chemmenefregaamme? tanto son schiattata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, sennò pensa che fregatura... 'vengo.... VENGO..... AH, no vado...'


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, sennò pensa che fregatura... 'vengo.... VENGO..... AH, no vado...'


che con tutto sto vai e vieni non si capisce più una fava


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è mica l'unica.
> Una collega sulla cinquantina, la conosco poco questa, manca per un pò. Una vedovanza improvvisa.
> Quando torna, tutti a dirle: Ho saputo, mi dispiace. E lei: A me per niente. Gelo. Il marito aveva una relazione clandestina da decenni, con una seconda casa, seconda moglie, e figlia. Manteneva due famiglie.
> La moglie legittima, lo è venuto a sapere solo quando l?amante decennale l'ha chiamata per far spostare il cadavere che era morto appunto sul "secondo" talamo extraconiugale.












   che storia 
Io al massimo conosco una tipa che per tradire il marito diceva sempre di essere a controllo per una grave malattia . Alla fine si decide e molla il marito per stare con il tipo nuovo , giovane , ottimo lavoro e a quanto pare anche di bell'aspetto .
Affittano la casa , compra tutti i mobili , pronta a trasferirsi ...ma lui muore di infarto .
Lei è tornata nella casa coniugale che frattanto era stata divisa a metà e abitata dall'ex marito ( che la odia ) e la nuova compagna .


----------



## Grande82 (8 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che storia
> Io al massimo conosco una tipa che per tradire il marito diceva sempre di essere a controllo per una grave malattia . Alla fine si decide e molla il marito per stare con il tipo nuovo , giovane , ottimo lavoro e a quanto pare anche di bell'aspetto .
> Affittano la casa , compra tutti i mobili , pronta a trasferirsi ...ma lui muore di infarto .
> Lei è tornata nella casa coniugale che frattanto era stata divisa a metà e abitata dall'ex marito ( che la odia ) e la nuova compagna .


 Mi fanno parecchio schfo quelli che speculano sul dolore, sulle malattie...
Una mia cugina, fu lasciata dal fidanzato che pareva innamoratissimo.
Lei non capiva ma soffrì in silenzio.
Lui tornò, dicendo che era sparito per effettuare dei controlli sulla possibilità concreta di un tumore.
Lei se lo riprese, commossa ma dispiaciuta che lui non si fosse fidato di lei durante quel periodo... salvo scoprire in poco tempo che non era assolutamente vero... lui sfruttava l'argomento sul quale lei era sensibile (avendo perso il padre per lo stesso male). 
L'ha mandato a quel paese con un vaf...o memorabile. Ancora la applaudiamo.


----------

